# $39 via Amazon: Bessey KR3.531 31-inch K Body REVO Fixed Jaw Parallel Clamp, 2-Pack



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I am not sure why Amazon has this listed at $39 instead of the regular $89. But I quickly bought 2 sets  My parallel clamp collection is rising after last years Jet sale and this year's Jet sale. My order is on back order with these Bessey's. Maybe others there may get that lucky as well. Also, I think this is only available via "PRIME" Amazon.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I couldn't find it but then found it when clicking the Prime filter.
Says exclusively for Prime members.

Guess I might have to get some


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Bessey-KR3-531-31-inch-Parallel-2-Pack/dp/B001HSO6TA?SubscriptionId=AKIAJ7T5BOVUVRD2EFYQ&tag=camelhomealerts-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001HSO6TA

guess it helps with the link


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

The link defaults to the normal, $89.99 price but if you look at the other seller's box to the right, you can see the Prime option to purchase it at the discount.
Just ordered 4.

After this last black friday sale, I'm going to definitely need to make a new hanger for parallel clamps.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW is all I can say, picked up two sets. Thanks.!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

4 sets? as in… 8 clamps? greedy  I ordered 4×24" and 4×12" from Jet couple weeks ago. Couldn't pass this up (at least, want to try Bessey clamps). Would love to see Jorgensen cabinet master clamps on sale like this tho. I have their 52" x 4 set and love them the most.
And yep Woody… time for me to do new parallel clamp hanger. My existing is ok but I did not envision purchasing ongoing and ongoing


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> 4 sets? as in… 8 clamps? greedy  I ordered 4×24" and 4×12" from Jet couple weeks ago. Couldn t pass this up (at least, want to try Bessey clamps). Would love to see Jorgensen cabinet master clamps on sale like this tho. I have their 52" x 4 set and love them the most.
> And yep Woody… time for me to do new parallel clamp hanger. My existing is ok but I did not envision purchasing ongoing and ongoing
> 
> - Holbs


In the words of Gordon Gekko….Greed is good, hahaha

Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting! I just bought a set even though I don't really need them. You know what they say about clamps though. Too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't use the long one enough to buy them,I don't use the long one enough to buy them,I don't use the long one enough to buy them,(sorry that's how I talk myself out of good deals  )if they had shorter ones for the same type of discount.


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

gone!


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

I wish I didn't miss this!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I used: http://camelcamelcamel.com/tools browser plugin to notify me when specific items go on sale. I too would of missed this, if not for this tool. It's pretty cool as you can see the price history of the item too. 
Something tells me they were again available this morning due to cancelled Black Friday orders or something. I would keep an eye out this coming week.
Now if only the Incra LS25WFNCSYS 25-inch Range Positioner with Split Router Table Fence Super System would come down from $494 to $59….


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Dammit…missed another deal.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> Thanks for posting! I just bought a set even though I don t really need them. You know what they say about clamps though. Too good of a deal to pass up.
> 
> - endgrainy


How dare you sir say that! Need has nothing to do with it!


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Like Fred I missed another deal.


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

> How dare you sir say that! Need has nothing to do with it!
> 
> - bonesbr549


Haha, good point!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Just checked, now they're $111.87 and not Prime eligible. Just as well, Christmas is getting expensive already without me buying gifts for myself.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Somebody must have put the clamps on that deal!*


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> Just checked, now they re $111.87 and not Prime eligible. Just as well, Christmas is getting expensive already without me buying gifts for myself.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Wow wish i'd bought 10 now instead of 2. That's just nuts.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Holbs,
I can search for products easily enough on the "CamelCamelCamel" site but I cannot figure out how to add anything to the alert system.

Technical help would be appreciated,

Thanks,

-Bill


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

*bbrown* - ck your messages


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Bill, did Johnny help you out with that Camel thing?


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, Johnny explained it to me in a personal email. Thanks for the follow-up and sorry for this delayed reply; I just discovered your message.

Merry Christmas!

-Bill


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Did you guys get your clamps? Mine came in last week. 4×31" clamps. I just wonder because after I ordered mine, Amazon said only 3 pair left in stock while folks here ordered 7 or 8 pair.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Did you guys get your clamps? Mine came in last week. 4×31" clamps. I just wonder because after I ordered mine, Amazon said only 3 pair left in stock while folks here ordered 7 or 8 pair.
> 
> - Holbs


I got my alert that they were shipped yesterday so I should be seeing them Tuesday.
The ones you show in stock are on the store page? Back to the original price though I assume?


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

yep. $100+ now.


----------

